# need a blanket for an old donkey



## outlawridge (Jan 9, 2008)

Does anyone have any suggestions for a good place to buy a winter turnout blanket for a large standard or small mammoth sized donkey?? The old man we just adopted was used to being out in the field 24/7 with no shelter but now that he is trying to adjust to his new surroundings he has lost some weight. I don't want him to use any more energy then he has to for warmth so thought I would get him a medium weight blanket. I think a heavy weight would be too much for him. He is long and narrow with virtually no barrel. He's tubular shaped. And because his feet have not been cared for, till today, he jerks his hind legs up very high when he walks so I think a belly band would be safer then surcingles. Many of the horse blankets I have looked at on-line and in catalogs look too long from back to belly for him.

I think he would get despondent indoors as he seems happiest in/near a heavy thicket and then snoozing in the sun. His mind and emotions are delicate right now and I don't want to change his life any more dramatically then it already has.

He was such a very good man today for his first hoof trimming. He likes me to hold his face and rest my cheek on his forehead so that's what I did. Had to have a good grip on his mandibles as he rests his head in my hands. Don't think we could have gotten through his horns...I mean hooves without the Barracuda nippers. Dave got his front's down by about 3 inches before we saw pinkish red in one spot and the backs about the same. His hind feet are still almost three times as long as they should be and the fronts twice as long. He stood like a rock! What a VERY sweet and trusting old man!! We heard the last time his feet were done several years ago they roped and threw him . He became very attached to me immediately and he just breaks my heart.

I named him Samual. He is at least 20 but could be much older. All we can trace back is the past twenty years as he was a sheep guardian on two different large ranches. I would not be surprised if he was 30+ years old.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh, Samual's story brings tears




He sounds like such a sweetheart, a peaceful gentle old man. He is so lucky to have found such a loving, caring home with you. I know someone on here will point you in the right direction for a blankie for this special ol' guy





Please keep us posted on Samual


----------



## outlawridge (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you Tammy. You described him perfectly. I really feel this gentleman chose me and I will do my very best to not let him down.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 10, 2008)

Ohh, He sounds so much like my old Clementine and Jenna, both of them were horrible abused before they came to me. Clementine was so skinny, she actually delvered a baby just 6 weeks after we brought her home, and no one even knew she was bred, but when we loaded her into our trailer..I mentioned to Bob she looked like she "V'd" and all he said was she wont be able to support having this foal, (meaning her condition) . We stopped at the pharmacy on the way home with her and I bought every bottle of poly-vi-sol they had, and between the baby vitamins and good feed, she delivered a healthy baby just 6 weeks later. She is now doing great. She had always been outside too, and didnt know what a barn was. Her pasture pal had been shot to death just before we got there and she was next. You dont really want to know what I would of liked to say and have done to THAT MAN! But, I just kept thinking of getting her out of there to safety.

Bless you for giving Samual a home.



Have you checked on ebay for any reasonable blankets that you could cut down and re-sew to fit him? or...can you make him one out of quilted fabric and fleece? What size would you say he would use? I can ask around too, if anyone has any they dont need. Corinne


----------



## outlawridge (Jan 10, 2008)

Thank you Corinne. It seems that donkeys get even less respect than horses, at least in what I have seen and heard



and no animal is deserving of that. Poor Clementine!!

Yes, I have checked ebay but didn't think about remaking one or making one from scratch as my sewing machine is on the bink. That is a good idea though! and perhaps I can borrow a machine. Took mine in to be repaired and the guy started taking it apart to do more than I asked and a spring went flying and he said it needs to be put back in by the manufacturer








I need to measure him but am thinking that perhaps he might take about a 54" to 60"? Will go do that and post the correct measurement this afternoon, along with a pix of him. Thank you so much for offering to ask around.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 10, 2008)

I was thinking about your blanket...another thing I have done in the past when I needed a "emergency" blanket..was I took a old bed blanket (you can use a quilt or reg blanket..warm one



) and cut a blanket to fit, and just sewed on some binding, along the edges. and added a good belly warmer for underneath, closed it with velcro. That size you mentioned isn't too big of a size, so a blanket should work. They really easy to make. Ce


----------



## outlawridge (Jan 10, 2008)

*Thank you so much~that is a great idea!



* Here he is, the gentle sweet old soul that is our new charge from the Lord.....

I measured him as best I could but he was frightened of the sewing tape measure I used so did it quietly but quick. I think 52 or 54 would be the best fit so a blanket made into one for him would work good.

I wormed him today with SafeGuard and will do ivermectrin in a few more weeks. Tried to get a height measurement but my best guess is he is about 50" tall or so.

These pix are AFTER his first round of hoof trimming. We could have gotten more off the back ones but Dave's back was about done as it was a slow process. Not only did he get off 2-3 inches of each hoof but all the crude and overgrown frog etc from inside as they were solid and extremely thick. The fronts started to have a bit of blood. We will wait a few days for the bloodline to shrink back a bit and start in again.[/color]











*Back feet after first trimming.*











*front feet after first trimming*


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 10, 2008)

OMG, if those hooves dont remind me of Clementine and Jenna






if you do a search on our donkey talk forum you might find pic I posted of there hooves. One had the hoof wrapped arounf the pastern!



I just finished up a small blanket for a friend today, I will post pic of it a little later..just to show you how easy they are. Ce


----------



## Emily's mom (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow! Those pictures say it all! Samuel is so lucky to have found you! How can people just neglect an animal so much? He is a beautiful man, so glad he has a second chance


----------



## julieb (Jan 10, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]Bless your heart



This is soooo sad how do people sleep at night...I am so happy he has a good home now.... i am sorry i dont have a blanket that large i would send it to you in a heart beat...I know i will not get him off of my mind please keep us update, he is a very pretty guy hugs and kisses to him



and hugs to you also



 [/SIZE]


----------



## Endless (Jan 10, 2008)

It sounds like you need a pony blanket size wise. Just cut the leg straps off and if you get the right lentght it should fit him ok. I use horse blankets on my donkeys and they work out great. I take all the leg straps off for my horses and donkeys because someone always gets a leg stuck. This place carrys pony blankets and they are very helpful http://www.ttminihorse.com/tackstore/


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jan 10, 2008)

OMG that poor old man... reminds me of our Wilbur, but he had to be put down because he was so young when they let his hooves go that his leg bones also grew crooked because of his hooves. vet said they would never be right and he was in pain every day... looks like your old man was luckier when he was younger. still sad he was let go like this but at least his leg bones were already mature!

give that old sweetie a kiss for me! we just had to put down our old rescue donkey, she wasn't walking well at all and once it got cold she pretty much stopped altogether. it was time to end the pain for her... but i will always miss her!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 10, 2008)

Sam is such a sweetheart



and sooooooo lucky to own you





He has a great future !

I am sure he trusts and love you .... I would love to give him a BIG hug and give him a good scratch between his ears





Please keep us posted on his hoof progress ..... we can only learn and not shy away from future adoptions of Donkey's with bad hooves.

My first Donkey/Jack was a rescue that had bad hooves. I wish I had taken pictures of his progress. It took many many many corrections .... and he looked real good in the end .

Thanks to my farrier





Give Sam a Hug & scratch for me


----------



## outlawridge (Jan 10, 2008)

Thank you so much everyone for your kind words and help. And you all can consider Samual scratched, kissed, and hugged






. Susan, that is so very sad about your Wilbur! and your rescue donkey, my sincere condolences.

I am looking at the StormShield® Junior Midweight Bellyband Turnout. Has anyone used this type blanket before? I am not sure about the V-Free fit though as he doesn't really have much of withers and this says it is shaped for withers. Here's a link to the web page.

http://www.sstack.com/shopping/product/det...ProductID=10164


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jan 10, 2008)

Thank you for posting the pics so we can put a handsome face with that name



He is *still* a handsome ol' gentleman. Bless his heart... those hooves



He will stay in my thoughts and prayers too :love I'm so glad he's found a home with you and he is getting the help and love that he is so deserving of, and please do keep us posted. I have a feeling Samual is going to have a fan club here... we're rootin' for him!



Hugs to you both!!

Susan, so sorry to hear about your rescue donk.... Sending Big ((((HUGS)))) to you too


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 10, 2008)

I have 2 stormshield blankets, and 2 triple crown horse blankets that have held up really good, there for our arabians. I also have another custom made blanket for Fizzie (our saddlebred.) I'm not sure on the name of the company, but I do know they do all custom work..its a beautiful heavyweight blanket, lined with a fur type lining. (Fizz was clipped year around and in a heated training barn, so he needed this for his turnouts) I will look tomorrow when I go to the barn at the name of it. Weatherbeater, is another good name brand . I think as far as Samual's withers go, your going to find that with any brand store bought blanket they will be big for him in the wither area, the only thing you can do is sew it in ~somewhat~ yourself for a better fit, unless you go with a completely made custom fit blanket and those are very pricey. Samual here is a big (((HUG))) for you.



Ce


----------



## crackerjackjack (Jan 11, 2008)

Poor Samuel. He is so lucky to have you. He is a beautiful guy. If I hear of a blanket, I will definetly let you know.


----------

